# best air freshener evar



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its a little battery powered device that puffs out scented oil like every 10 minutes
i put it in my console/hole for armrest

comes in many scents
and it lasts months
highly recommended


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Where can I buy one?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

got mine at Target
but Im sure its available at WalMart etc.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

IS a car air freshner or a regular one?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

its made for a room in your house
so its there with all the home stuff

but its small (fits in your palm) and can fit in the console/under the seat/etc.


ps- if you like the smell of the 'squash' fresheners (some of you know what im talking about)....grab the citrus herb, the smell is pretty close


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanx


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I really need one. I can't get the sex smell outta my ride. But really I have one of those vent clip-ons from glade, it's a liquid that works nice.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

My car always smells like ass for some reason


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have some cherry a/f..but sence the car was in the shop, smells like bondo. Ill have to check it out once i start driving the ol fucker again


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah and I seriously need one now because of my new BOV makin the engine run a bit rich at slower speeds.


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

i like the new car smell. dont like any other smell. i especially hate my car smelling like potpourri.

so i keep my car clean, no food, no smoke, no drinks, no trash. plus using the leather cleaner and conditioner helps!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> My car always smells like ass for some reason


Time to get a room and not rely on your dark tint  j/k


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

"clean cotton" smell is nice


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i need to get the smell of ass/milk/fart/weed/cigarette/baby shit/wet dog/mildew out of my sentra, will this work? :hs:



baby shit is the worst smell i have to deal with amonia+H20 solved the milk problem


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the tip! I need to take a Bissell to the interior this weekend and top it off with a nice new smell in my car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> My car always smells like ass for some reason


ditto but im covinced its from the previous owner.......my dad :loser:


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

does the smell overpower your car since its meant for a big room?


----------

